# pucha espero que estes bien.



## lgalli

¿Qué significa "pucha"?  Recibí un email con la palabra....las frases con la palabra son:  "pucha espero que estes bien" y "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"


----------



## Magg

lgalli said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa "pucha"?  Recibí un email con la palabra....las frases con la palabra son:  "pucha espero que estes bien" y "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"



Pues creo que yo también voy a aprender una nueva palabra. No la había visto nunca. Debe ser más propia de América Latina (creo yo), pero por el contexto, tiene que ser un nombre cariñoso e informal para dirigirse a alguien.

Veamos que opinan otros foreros.

Magg


----------



## Jade

Ni idea sobre el significado de pucha, aunque debe tratarse de un diminutivo cariñoso.

Jade



			
				lgalli said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa "pucha"?  Recibí un email con la palabra....las frases con la palabra son:  "pucha espero que estes bien" y "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"


----------



## ITA

Pucha es como decir caramba,que mal al menos es el sentido que le damos en buenos aires,desde acá ITA.
P.D.espero haber sido clara .


----------



## rainy7

Hola, Igalli.
Creo que sería algo como "shucks" en el inglés de USA.
Saludos.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Mi diccionario Larousse dice:
¡PUCHA! (interjección) (América del sur) Denota enfado, contrariedad, sorpresa.

¡Pucha digo!, me olvidé el regalo!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Que yo sepa "pucha" es una palabra coloquial que se puede traducir por "ánimo", los aficionados del Sporting de Gijón, para animar a su equipo dicen: ¡"PUXA" SPORTING! = ¡ÁNIMO SPORTING!
(Creo q dicen "puxa" en vez de "pucha")


----------



## araceli

Ese puxa supongo que viene del verbo puxar que, recordando la similitud con el verbo castellanopujar debe significar hacer fuerza, etc.
Algún asturiano que diga algo?


----------



## pinkpanter

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Que yo sepa "pucha" es una palabra coloquial que se puede traducir por "ánimo", los aficionados del Sporting de Gijón, para animar a su equipo dicen: ¡"PUXA" SPORTING! = ¡ÁNIMO SPORTING!
> (Creo q dicen "puxa" en vez de "pucha")



*"Puxa" * es "viva" en asturiano.

*"Puxa Asturies" * - ¡Viva Asturias!

Sin embargo* "pucha"* es una interjección para expresar sorpresa, disgusto, etc. Es como "recorcholis", "caray", o como dice Ita, "caramba"


----------



## supercrom

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Mi diccionario Larousse dice:
> ¡PUCHA! (interjección) (América del sur) Denota enfado, contrariedad, sorpresa.
> 
> ¡Pucha digo!, me olvidé el regalo!


Tu diccionario tiene razón, es una expresión que los peruanos, y supongo que también para habitantes de otros países aledaños, usamos para expresar enfado, frustración y otros sentimientos ligeros... similar a _caray_.
_¡Pucha, te perdiste la película, estaba bacanaza!_
_Pucha me sorprendiste, 'on._

(bacanaza <-- bacán, buenaza; 'on <-- huevón, coloquial y malsonante, a veces).

En inglés creo que dicen "Gosh".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> *"Puxa" * es "viva" en asturiano.
> 
> *"Puxa Asturies" * - ¡Viva Asturias!
> 
> Sin embargo* "pucha"* es una interjección para expresar sorpresa, disgusto, etc. Es como "recorcholis", "caray", o como dice Ita, "caramba"



¡Ups! Pues entonces iba por el mal camino.


----------



## pinkpanter

cromteaches said:
			
		

> En inglés creo que dicen "Gosh".



"*Gosh*" es un eufemismo para "God", para no decir el nombre de Dios en vano. 
Lo puedes decir así o "_Oh my Gosh_".

Otros ejemplos de eufemismos similares, 

"*heck*" para no decir "hell"

"*darn*" para no decir "damn"

"*sugar*", "*shoot*" para no decir "shit"

"*gee*" para no decir "Jesus"

"*jimny cricket*" para no decir "Jesus Chirst"


----------



## supercrom

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> ¡Ups! Pues entonces iba por el mal camino.


¡Pucha, entonces iba por el mal camino!​​   ​


----------



## supercrom

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> "*Gosh*" es un eufemismo para "God", para no decir el nombre de Dios en vano.
> Lo puedes decir así o "_Oh my Gosh_".
> 
> Otros ejemplos de eufemismos similares,
> 
> "*heck*" para no decir "hell"
> 
> "*darn*" para no decir "damn"
> 
> "*sugar*", "*shoot*" para no decir "shit"
> 
> "*gee*" para no decir "Jesus"
> 
> "*jimny cricket*" para no decir "Jesus Christ"


¡Qué buena, tío!, es algo parecido a cuando se dice caramba o carácter con una entonación especial y con una breve pausa para no decir "car***", o miércoles para no decir "mier**". O como Machín Alberto de *Patacláun* diría: "ajo", "erda", "are".

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

Following cromteaches, "pucha", in Argentina, besides of being specially used by countrymen, replaces one of our preferable insults: "Pu..!"   (I don't dare to reproduce it).

*RAE dictionary*:

"pucha. 

 1. f. pu.. _

pucha. 
 1. interj. U. para expresar sorpresa, disgusto, etc."_


----------



## rwillmsen

> Que yo sepa "pucha" es una palabra coloquial que se puede traducir por "ánimo", los aficionados del Sporting de Gijón, para animar a su equipo dicen: ¡"PUXA" SPORTING! = ¡ÁNIMO SPORTING!
> (Creo q dicen "puxa" en vez de "pucha")


En Portugués tambien se 'puxa' por tu equipo de futebol. Puxar queire decir tirar.


----------



## Artrella

*pucha. * 

 1. f. puta. 
pucha. 
 1. interj. U. para expresar sorpresa, disgusto, etc.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados




Art,


----------



## supercrom

Artrella said:
			
		

> *pucha. *
> 
> 1. f. puta.
> pucha.
> 1. interj. U. para expresar sorpresa, disgusto, etc.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Art,


De acuerdo contigo... además tu aporte es significativo pues muestras el posible origen de la palabra, es como una pronunciación algo modificada o deforme de la palabra *puta*. Esto es posible porque se da en la lengua coloquial con los hipocorísticos: llamamos _Pancho_ a _Francisco_, _Chichi_ a _Cecilia_, _Chabela_ a _Isabel_ y así, una vez escuche que un niño dijo Tita a un Christian. 

En el Perú hay una expresión malsonante (como diría el DRAE) que es p-u-t-a-m-a-d-r-e (si lo pongo con asteriscos nadie va a entender) que es también de sorpresa y en especial de disgusto, pero que está más restringida por sonar grosero.

Perdonen la expresión  .


----------



## mjscott

¿Se usa todo el mundo español, "¡que lata!"? No lo he oído desde que estaba en la Argentina!


----------



## Antonnio

pues aqui la palabrita esa de "pucha" no tiene ningún significado de los antes mencionados, y se dice así para referirse a los organos sexuales externos de la mujer en un sentido demasiado vulgar, así que cuidado


----------



## supercrom

Interesante, Antonio.
La verdad es nuevo conocimiento para mi base de datos gris.


----------



## A.K

Hola, por lo que te han escrito, ha de haber sido un chileno quien lo hizo.
"pucha espero que estes bien" , "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"
En la primera frase pucha sería como estar disculpándose por no haberte visto en mucho tiempo y en la sehunda frase, pucha es un lamento por no haber podido verte.

Eso es más o menos. Es que en Chile el "pucha" puede servir para muchas cosas pero siempre de todas maneras, conlleva un sentimiento de lamentarse por algo.


----------



## supercrom

A.K said:
			
		

> Hola, por lo que te han escrito, ha de haber sido un chileno quien lo hizo.
> "pucha espero que estes bien" , "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"
> En la primera frase pucha sería como estar disculpándose por no haberte visto en mucho tiempo y en la sehunda frase, pucha es un lamento por no haber podido verte.
> 
> Eso es más o menos. Es que en Chile el "pucha" puede servir para muchas cosas pero siempre de todas maneras, conlleva un sentimiento de lamentarse por algo.


Bueno, la chilenita tiene razón (no toda), pues en Perú decimos "pucha no vino", "pucha me saqué baja nota". Utilizamos esa palabrita para transmitir un sentimiento de pena respecto de algo.

Denisse n_n (tome un toque la sesión de mi hermano, ejejjeje)


----------



## Lems

En portugués de Brasil decimos (y escribimos) "Puxa!" como el inglés "oops!" 
para expresar sorpresa, disgusto, decepción, impaciencia, etc.

Lems
_______________________________
Gana dinero tu computadora: vendela!


----------



## Joe Tamargo

En mi opinión, que es poco experto, la palabra pucha quiere decir un pene. Se ve por el chiste:

En la música, hay el famoso director Toscanini, y hay el gran compositor operático Puccini. Pero yo no sé ¿cuál es la Tosca de Puccini? y ¿cuál es la pucha de Toscanini?

Espero que mi español sirva.


----------



## supercrom

¡Qué usos más desconocidos para mí de esa expresión!,
¿acaso es tabú?
Acá, en Perulandia (Perú ) no es para nada referencia de órgano genital...


----------



## vic_us

I use "pucha" instead of "p*ta." For instance, "pucha digo," instead of "p*ta digo." But I'm a unredeemable foul-mouthed individual so don't pay attention to my comment...


----------



## Susy Ramos Duffaut

lgalli said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa "pucha"? Recibí un email con la palabra....las frases con la palabra son: "pucha espero que estes bien" y "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"


En Perú, la palabra "pucha" es sólo una expresión que se utiliza para mostrar una molestia, ya sea propia de la persona que lo dice o de otra persona con quien tiene la comunicación.

Por ejemplo: -"Ayer me saqué una mala nota en Ciencias"
                 -" pucha, ahora tendrás que dar un examen que te ayude a 
                    salvar el curso".

Otro ejemploreferido al e-mail arriba señalado):"pucha, espero que estés bien"; está expresando que algo le ha pasado a la otra persona, que no debe de haber sido nada bueno, pero aún así, espera que se encuentre bien; y: "pucha, que lata no haber podido verte"; también está expresando una molestia de la misma persona que lo dice por haber tenido alguna dificultad para poder ir a ver a la otra persona a quien se lo dice.


----------



## rrodriguezdiaz2003

en Argentina la palabra pucha se usa para reemplazar la palabra puta,ej. la puta,que mala suerte.!generalmente se usa cuando no se quiere decir una palabra tan fuerte delante de alguien


----------



## rrodriguezdiaz2003

me olvide de poner la fuente del dato de pucha ICCIONARIO DEL LUNFARDO.que es el slang argentino.


----------



## Susy Ramos Duffaut

En Perú, la palabra "pucha", se utiliza para lo que expliqué anteriormente. 
Por lo general, en el lenguaje de los hombres, siempre se utiliza la palabra "puta"  para querer dar a entender lo mismo o, también, por nada, sólo ya por la costumbre de hablar agregando, sin ninguna razón, la palabra "puta"; hasta le obvian la primera sílaba y dicen "ta que..." y siguen hablando (obviamente dentro de la informalidad), pero algunos hombres la reemplazan por la palabra "pucha" para que no suene tan fuerte.


----------



## David

It's the equivalent of saying Golly for God damn, Jiminy Cricket for Jesus Christ, sugar! for shit!, caramba or caracoles for carajo, etc., ticked off for pissed off, etc.

Pucha! Púchica! It substitutes for the cusswords Puta! or Puta madre!, but like darn, has lost almost all sense of vulgarity. It´s just an expression. In the old days, when people punctuated, your friend would have written ¡Pucha! Espero que estés bien... but them days is gone...


----------



## Yhair

Hola a todos he leido los comentarios de pucha

estoy mas de acuerdo que pucha no tiene un significado real
soy mexicano y en mexico diriamos  

Hijole!   como como una signo de contrariedad 
           por no lograr un cometido 
Hijo..! no pude llegar atiempo
(pucha ! no pude llegar atiempo)  segun  mi entendimiento

Ahora  bien  hijole tampoco quiere decir nada 
si no lo usas en una frase parecida

y si en Mexico  se presta al duble sentido    (sexual)
al referirse  vulgarmente a la parte mas intima de la mujer (no la del hombre)
Does that make any sense  for someone that is not a mexican?


----------



## sergio11

¿Cómo que no significa nada? En todos los países donde se usa significa exactamente lo mismo. Es el eufemismo del que hablaron Artrella, Rayinés, Vic_us y Rrodriguezdiaz2003. Que la mayoría de la gente no sepa qué significa y lo use indiscriminadamente no es prueba de que no signifique nada. 

Lo mismo se puede decir de la palabra que Yhair agrega de uso en Méjico, "híjole," que también es un eufemismo de significado muy obvio. La "l" de esa palabra es una permutación de la "d" de "hijo de ****." Se dice la primera parte y se mantiene la última parte tácita. Aunque no se diga, se infiere.

Si estas palabras no tuvieran esos significados, nadie las usaría como interjecciones de disgusto o de contrariedad. No tendría sentido usarlas. 

Claro, ahora alguien me va a decir: "pero no se usan solamente para denotar disgusto o contrariedad, etc...." La respuesta es sencilla: cuando no se usan para eso es porque 1) en el uso cotidiano se extendió la aplicación a otras circunstancias, o 2) se usan como antífrasis para significar lo contrario de lo que se está diciendo. 

Que significan lo que se dijo antes, lo significan sin ninguna duda, y no sólo en Argentina, sino en todos los países, aunque los que la usan no lo sepan. 

Perdonen que sea tan categórico, pero me parece un caso demasiado claro como para andarle dando vueltas como se ha hecho hasta ahora. 

De todos modos, si creen que estoy equivocado, corríjanme. No me ofendo si me contradicen.


----------



## Yhair

No es precisamente a lo que me referia mi estimado Sergio
solo que todos tenemos un punto de vista diferente a veces tiene mucho que ver
el lugar ,costumbres ,cultura etc, de donde somos
en Mexico mismo no usamos las mismas palabras de una region a otra
lo que si tengo bien claro es que pucha significa lo que la gente este acostumbrada a oir 
Yo no sabia que miscua tenia un significado hasta que fui a la costa
" Hijole , chingao' ,pinche ,cabron,(si fuera espanol  Jolines)
Hijole  no es (Hijo de ****)      para un mexicano eso es un recordatorio
            del 10 de mayo y una ofensa fuerte  necesitarias tener una 
           relacion  de llevadera (albures  o doble sentido para decirselo alguien)

alguien  encontro la palabra en un dictionario?
yo creo que no en todo caso  we wouldn't  be here 
Disculpen mi falta de ortografia  y espero un comentario sano


----------



## sergio11

Yhair, en cierta medida, cualquier palabra _"significa lo que la gente este acostumbrada a oir."_  Pero si aceptamos esa teoría en forma absoluta, ¿para qué discutir el significado de las palabras?  Dejemos que cada uno entienda lo que está acostumbrado a oir.  ¿No te parece?

En cuanto a tu palabrita, sí está en el diccionario, pero no da la derivación de la misma. 

Del diccionario de la RAE:

*híjole.*1. _interj. coloq. El Salv., Hond. y Méx._ U. para expresar asombro o sorpresa ante algo inesperado.


----------



## Javier-Vega

Pues esta bastante mal en eso el diccionario de la RAE. "Hijole!" si se usa ocasionalmente para expresar sorpresa, pero es mucho mas comun usarla para expresar contrariedad o desolacion.
Por otro lado, si estoy de acuerdo en que probablemente surgio de "Hijo de..." pero ya ha perdido totalmente ese significado.

Concuerdo en que "pucha" en Mexico se refiere a las partes intimas de la mujer (no del hombre).


----------



## asm

Estimado Sergio11

Solo dos ideas.
1.- Si bien es cierto que las palabras tienen (o tuvieron) un sentido unico y categorico en su genesis, nadie puede negar que los significados cambian. En unos lugares pucha quiere decir una cosa y en otros lugares quiere decir otra. Cuando era nino aprendi que pucha era lo que para ti, criado en Argentina, es concha. Para mi concha, desde nino fue un pan dulce muy popular y/o el sobrenombre o apodo de Maria de la Concepcion.
Me imagino que ahondar en este tema sera redundante, y quizas tu ya lo sabias. Solo quiero reforzar la idea de que el significado cambia, y seguira cambiando. Creo que la mayor riqueza que he encontrado en este foro es precisamente aprender de otros el sentido no solo de la palabra sino el significado que le damos al fenomeno de la comunicacion.

2.- México se escribe con x, aunque parezca una violacion a todas las hermosas reglas de nuestro idioma; quienes amamos a nuestro pais nos sentimos ofendidos cuando alguien lo escribe con j. Tenemos tolerancia para con los textos antiguos  y para la gente de poca educacion. Desconozco el motivo por el cual escribes Mejico de esta forma, espero que haya sido un error tipografico y no una forma de ensenarnos como escribir el nombre de nuestro querido pais. Si tambien los mexicanos somos "sentidos".

Con todo mi respeto

ASM

(lamento no usar acentos, pero escribirlos en el texto me llevaria muchisimo tiempo)


----------



## sergio11

asm said:
			
		

> Estimado Sergio11
> 
> 1.- ...nadie puede negar que los significados cambian...
> 
> 2.- México se escribe con x, aunque parezca una violacion a todas las hermosas reglas de nuestro idioma; quienes amamos a nuestro pais nos sentimos ofendidos cuando alguien lo escribe con j. Tenemos tolerancia para con los textos antiguos y para la gente de poca educacion. Desconozco el motivo por el cual escribes Mejico de esta forma, espero que haya sido un error tipografico y no una forma de ensenarnos como escribir el nombre de nuestro querido pais. Si tambien los mexicanos somos "sentidos".


 
1.  No niego que los significados cambien.  Todos los días vemos que palabras que creíamos conocer se usan con significados nuevos.  No lo puedo negar aún si quisiera.  Te debo dar la razón.

2.  Yo no sabía que México se escribe con x en español.  Siempre lo había visto con j y pensaba que la x era como lo escribían en otros idiomas.  Es cierto, no te estoy mintiendo.  Creo que tienes todo el derecho del mundo de catalogarme como gente ignorante y de poca educación.  

Nunca lo escribí de esta forma para enseñarle a nadie.  Pero ahora que leí tu nota, lo busqué en el diccionario y vi que tanto el Larousse como el Espasa Calpe muestran ambas ortografías, pero el de la Real Academia Española muestra solamente México con x.  Es la pura verdad: fue un error honesto.  Simplemente pensé que si lo escribía con x me iban a reprochar por estar anglicanizado. 

Una búsqueda en el Internet demostró su uso con j en 126000 sitios, así que parece que hay otros que también tienen la misma idea errónea que yo tenía. La búsqueda con x para comparar no tiene sentido, porque no se puede diferenciar la incidencia en español, ya que muestra la incidencia en todos los otros idiomas.  Acepto que es un error y entiendo que el que haya otros que cometan el mismo error no me justifica.   

Ya que me dices "Tenemos tolerancia para con los textos antiguos y para la gente de poca educacion," te pido que tengas tolerancia con este pobre gato de poca educación y me perdones.  Además, quizá mi edad me califique como "texto antiguo," así que tienes dos motivos para perdonarme.  Y en cuanto a "Si tambien los mexicanos somos "sentidos"," no fue mi intención hacerlo.


----------



## Olga Lydia

*TEN CUIDADO DEPENDE DE LA PERSONA QUE TE LO HAYA DICHO. AQUI EN MEXICO SE REFIEREN A ESA PALABRA COMO  UN TERMINO MUY VULGAR PARA LLAMAR AL OGRANO FEMENINO.*


----------



## asm

2.  Yo no sabía que México se escribe con x en español...
fue un error honesto.  Simplemente pensé que si lo escribía con x me iban a reprochar por estar anglicanizado. 

Ya que me dices "Tenemos tolerancia para con los textos antiguos y para la gente de poca educacion," te pido que tengas tolerancia con este pobre gato de poca educación y me perdones. Además, quizá mi edad me califique como "texto antiguo," así que tienes dos motivos para perdonarme. Y en cuanto a "Si tambien los mexicanos somos "sentidos"," no fue mi intención


Estimado Sergio(11):

Disculpas aceptadas. No se porque pero este es un tema sensible para nosotros los mexicanos; despues de enviar mi mensaje encontre un "hilo" en este mismo foro que habla del tema, puedes encontrarlo bajo el titulo de Mexico/Mejico (o similar). Ahi algunos advierten de nuestra sensibilidad al respecto.

En cuanto a los calificativos usados, no creo que debamos de clasificarte como texto antiguo, falta mucho para ello, mejor yo extiendo mi conocimiento y aprendo dos cosas, una es que todavia hay "Mejicos" por ahi perdidos, en el vocabulario de la gente, en el internet y quizas en otros lugares del mundo, y dos, que debo ser mas tolerante. 
Me parecio interesante tu busqueda en google, a mi me aparecieron 123,000 entradas con Mejico, 119,000,000 con Mexico y 22,000,000 con México (acentuado). Solo comento que en la version electronica del diccionario de la REA no me aparecio ninguna entrada por Mejico; no tengo acceso a la edicion impresa.

En cuanto a lo "sentidos", creo que si lo somos, no se distinguir si es una caracteristica exclusivamente mexicana o si se extiende a lo "hispano".

Agradezco tu aclaracion, tu aprendiste algo y yo tambien, win-win!

Saludos

ASM


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

lgalli said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa "pucha"? Recibí un email con la palabra....las frases con la palabra son: "pucha espero que estes bien" y "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"


 
Hey!!! what's with all this complication?...That's a Chilean the one who wrote, isn't it?...This is a VERY used term in Chile, and it does mean what you have said: regret, "lamento", sadness, but in a very slight way, a very little expression, used almost just as a word tag, do you get me?...So, is it CHilean?...It's literally saying "shit" but in a non dirty/strong way.
iT CAN be transalated as "jee", "sugar", and all those stuff you've said here.

Anyway, the phrase refers to something as "Gee, I hope you are doing great", and "My God, too bad I didn't have the chance to see you", something like that.

It is NEVER used to refer to a sexual organ...

But anyway, I think you're already more than iformed, aren't you?

Again i'm very impressed this word is used in other Southamerican (¿"LATIN"? -what's that, we're not the ROMan Empire-) countries, meaning similar things.
"Greetings" to everyone.

Pianoboy.-


----------



## Amparo Burgos

lgalli said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa "pucha"? Recibí un email con la palabra....las frases con la palabra son: "pucha espero que estes bien" y "pucha que lata no haber podido verte"


 
En Latinoamérica "pucha" significa:  "qué pena", "caramba".
En inglés, ahora sólo se me ocurre: "Gosh".


----------



## libre

Pues yo también tendría cuidado al usarlo... estoy de acuerdo con todos mis compatriotas meXicanos  (jeje... y dale!) .... aqui se utiliza para decir "vulva" pero en un sentido muy muy muy muy vulgar....

de hecho no podia creer lo que veian mis ojos cuando vi que "pucha" era el titulo de este hilo y que nadie lo hubiera censurado... 

ahora veo que es una palabra utilizada y hasta común para expresar "frustración o enojo" como decir "chin" .... jeje...

Bueno.... 

Pues solo tengan cuidado si lo utilizan en México....

No vayan a sacarse unas cuantas bofetadas


----------



## Aldo Berrios

En chile también se usa _chuta_, casi del mismo modo que _pucha_.
Y me da la impresión que son eufemismos de _chucha_ o _puta_, que son expresiones disonantes de sorpresa.


----------



## MrFred

pucha = oops


----------



## Max Boris Jiménez Morneo

Pucha es un término usado por los mexicanos para referirse al órgano genital de la mujer (pussy, muschi, chucha,etc


----------



## Pichurris

Pucha en México y particularmente en Guadalajara significa coño, vulva, panocha, vagina, pubis. Y si no han sabido qué significa lo anterior pucha es la parte de la mujer que se cubre con el bikini y que lo guarda tan celosamente y usualmente solo se lo da a quien ella quiere. Algunas señoritas lo guardan hasta el dia de casarse. Eso significa pucha.


----------



## meli725

Hola a todos,

Pues pucha es mi palabra favorita... despues de haber vivido 5 años en Chile...  En inglés puede significar "darn it."  La verdad es que no leí todas las respuestas pero de lo que leí parece que ningún chileno respondió. 

"Pucha" es una mezcla entre... sorry por lo vulgar... "puta" y "chucha," que bueno, las 2 palabras son bastante vulgares.  Así que si se combinan no suena tan mal.  De allí vienen "pucha" y "chuta."  Sí, otra persona por aquí dijo que también había escuchado "chuta" - allí está la explicación po.

Espero haberles ayudado.


----------



## Felo_Chile

Hola a todos, ese (pucha) y otros chilenismos mas en el siguiente link....
VIVA CHILE CONCHEMIMARE!!!!

NO PUEDO MOSTRAR EL LINK...PERO BUSQUESE...google.cl "diccionario de chilenismos"


----------



## Cowboy

Hola a todos.

Basicamente Pucha es un eufemismo utlizado en vez de la palaba ¨puta¨ como interjeccion, exclamacion, usada en Peru, argentina. Chile, en Guatemala se refiere a los organos sexuales femeninos de forma vulgar..

Ejemplo: Pucha madre! ahora tengo que levantarme temprano.
pucha que jodido eres!= what a pain in the ass you are!


Saludos.


----------



## Latinomex33

Hola soy Mexicano  y nunca habia escuchado la palabra "Pucha" y mucho menos su definicion. Es interesante saber lo que significa en diferentes paises y en lenguages coloquiales. Personalmente escuche esta palabra mientras un travesti contaba chistes entre "artistas".  

El/Ella uso la palabra para referirse a la parte genital femenina. No estoy seguro si la palabra "Pucha" la uso en forma ofensiva o simplemente chistosa.  El caso es que dijo algo asi "Ya estoy juntanto donaciones para convertirme en mujer, para que me corten lo que me sobra y me pongan una PUCHA.


----------



## francoe

Quiero reiterar lo dicho por *sergio11*, para que no pase desapercibido siendo tan correcto. Es un eufemismo que ha extendido su sentido a diferentes circunstancias.
Soy argentino y usamos el término al igual que en Chile, no significa puta de forma excluyente más que en origen. Incluso es actualmente el sentido de menor uso.

Pucha, qué macana si cada uno dice su interpretación personal olvidando el contexto.
En tal caso yo le diría a quien inicialmente pregunta que imagine que es solo un ruido la palabra.


----------



## davidrogerman

Bueno ojalá sirva de aporte, aunque la preguntita viene de cuatro años atrás.

Encontré la pregunta googleando ya que aprendiendo algo de portugués encontré la palabra en repetidas ocaciones con significado similar al que le damos aquí en Perú. Y viene a ser alo así como rayos, carambas, oops, "asu", "manya" y la utilizamos frecuentemente para enfatizar una frase denotando sorpresa en general o algo de disgusto. En portugués la escriben "puxa" pero se pronuncia pusha. Un ejemplo peruano sería "¡Puxa, qué paja estuvo la película!" que sería "¡Qué buena estuvo la película!"

Me espantó un poco que en Méjico (no soy ignorante pero que alguien me de una buena razón para escribir México siendo un país de habla hispana) signifique lo que aquí en Perú es "chucha".

En fin debe ser como la palabra "cabro" o "cabrón" usada en Chile y Méjico (también en el portugués) usada en tono amical, mientras que en Perú es un insulto equivalente a maricón o marica.


----------



## francoe

Eso, eso!
Pucha que se nos puso viejito el hilo, cuatro años!


----------



## sergio11

davidrogerman said:


> Bueno ojalá sirva de aporte, aunque la preguntita viene de cuatro años atrás.
> 
> Encontré la pregunta googleando ya que aprendiendo algo de portugués encontré la palabra en repetidas ocaciones con significado similar al que le damos aquí en Perú. Y viene a ser alo así como rayos, carambas, oops, "asu", "manya" y la utilizamos frecuentemente para enfatizar una frase denotando sorpresa en general o algo de disgusto. En portugués la escriben "puxa" pero se pronuncia pusha. Un ejemplo peruano sería "¡Puxa, qué paja estuvo la película!" que sería "¡Qué buena estuvo la película!"
> 
> Me espantó un poco que en Méjico (no soy ignorante pero que alguien me de una buena razón para escribir México siendo un país de habla hispana) signifique lo que aquí en Perú es "chucha".
> 
> En fin debe ser como la palabra "cabro" o "cabrón" usada en Chile y Méjico (también en el portugués) usada en tono amical, mientras que en Perú es un insulto equivalente a maricón o marica.


Hola, 

Muchas de estas palabras de origen oscuro y difíciles de catalogar y definir son "malas palabras" o sus eufemismos, tanto las que Davidrogerman menciona aquí como muchas otras.  Todas las que mencionas, Davidrogerman, son de ese tipo, tanto puxa, como paja, como cabrón, etc. En estos ejemplos es demasiado evidente, pero en algunos otros está más escondido.

Y es así no solamente en español, sino en todos los idiomas del mundo: las palabras de argot que denotan emociones fuertes de cualquier tipo, en general son de ese tipo de palabras. Fíjense en español, en portugués, en italiano, en inglés, en alemán, en ruso, en armenio, en turco, o en el idioma que se les antoje, y van a encontrar exactamente lo mismo. Si no fuera así, la gente no las usaría para expresar gran alegría, gran enojo, gran desaliento, o gran lo que fuere.  ¿Alguien puede imaginarse usar una palabra neutra para eso, como silla, pared, automóvil, camisa o lechuga? Nunca. Nunca. Nunca van a encontrar tal cosa.  Son todas palabras que tienen que ver con actividades sexuales o excretoras, expresadas en una forma muy vulgar, muy ofensiva.  Repito: es igual en todos los idiomas, porque eso está arraigado en el grano de la naturaleza humana más profundamente que todas las diferencias culturales.  

Así que, si oyen una palabra usada para expresar emociones fuertes de cualquier tipo y no la encuentran en el diccionario, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, es una palabra que indica funciones sexuales o excretoras expresadas en la forma más vulgar posible, y es más prudente no utilizarla.  

Saludos


----------



## francoe

Sergio, coincido en lo que decís. Ya lo decía antes.
Pero remarco donde davidrogerman dice: ...en tono amical, siendo que en Perú es un insulto.
En la palabra pucha, como en todo argot, más que demostrar lo contrario hay que entender la posibilidad de una extensión de sentido. Claramente en Argentina y Chile es habitual el uso de la misma para manifestar un leve desanimo, lejos de su grandilocuente origen.
Cabe también de ejemplo, el uso histórico de la palabra gay para observar un caso de inversión de sentido.


Saludos.


----------



## Cazabisarmes

araceli said:


> Ese puxa supongo que viene del verbo puxar que, recordando la similitud con el verbo castellanopujar debe significar hacer fuerza, etc.
> Algún asturiano que diga algo?


 
Totalmente en lo cierto Araceli!


----------



## DANTECH

En Perú se usa "pucha".  "Pucha" es la forma corta de "puchamare" o "puchamadre".  Obviamente se usa para evitar decir "putamadre".

Ejemplos: ¡Pucha! ¡Que mala suerte! El cine ya cerró.  Veremos la película otro día.

                ¡Pucha! ¡Eres bien espeso (annoying)! Ya cállate y deja ver la película.

                ¡Pucha! Me olvidé mi celular en mi casa.

¡Pucha José! No seas malo.

¡Pucha amiguita! Ya tengo que irme.


----------

